# Difference between slow, fast and impulse settings



## Booswig (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi. I have a Rion NL-32 SLM that I use to do environmental noise assessments. While miles from audio, I actually also use it as a Mic and preamp and feed it into my PC. So for speaker measurement I have a flat and calibrated microphone.

However, there is a number of settings on the instrument that I would like to clarify, namely:
- The SLM can do the Slow, Fast and Impulse time weighting. Slow is a reading over 1 second, fast a reading over 125 ms and Impulse a reading every 35 ms. Now, is this an integrated reading (over that time period) or the level at the end of that time period (after 1 second for slow, after 125ms for fast, or after 35 ms for impulse).
- If the meter is set to slow, is the reading as recoded on my PC the "real-time" reading or is it already time-weighted.

Regards,

Morne


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The meter reading is the average over the selected time period. The meter's output is usually not affected by the integration time selection.


----------

